# Question: Would You Sell Out Or Run The Haunt?



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

So Zach asked me an interesting question tonight. 
"if a religious organization said they'd give you x amount of dollars to not open your haunt would you sell out or run the haunt?"

I told him i really didn't know it would have to take a lot of money that a church probably wouldn't have to convince me not to run our haunt. But probably wouldn't go for it

what do you guys think? 
could for the right amount someone pay you off?
or is there monetary value to replace your passion?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmmm...interesting. No one could "buy me out" but I certainly would frame it in my mind as taking a year off and getting paid for it. Win-win. However, if I really wanted to do it, no one could pay me *not* to do it. My momma didnt raise no fool.

Plus, if a church has money, it's usually in the pastor's pocket. A local pastor who does lots of tv advertising for his church drives a Bentley. WRONG. Just wrong.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

hmm, interesting question. I think it would depend on what they wanted me to do, if they would pay me(quite a large amount) not to open my haunt(in my yard) then I would take the money and open a huge pro/charity haunt elsewhere, but if they wanted me to stop haunting altogether, NO WAY!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I would not take the money and would not close it down I would explain what other time if year can you express your artistic talents pretty much halloween and Christmas and it would be hard to have a Christmas haunt without committing Blasphemy ..... then I'd tell them you have just met nice Morbid Mike come back again and you will meet his alter ego not so nice Morbid Mike I say good day folks I SAID GOOD DAY!!!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I can't put a price tag on what Halloween and my haunt mean to me, it's who I am. Besides, if you think about how much most of us spend on Halloween, quitting really would put quite a few dollars in our pockets, yet we keep doing it year after year. I wouldn't sell out. In fact, I'd proabably be inspired to kick my haunt up a few notches just to spite them. I'm childish like that.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Defintly NOT sell out. I enjoy Halloween and the people i meet so much that no amount would be enough. And if a church or religious organizattion did have enough money to consider such one would have to wonder why they are not putting it to better use


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nixie said:


> I can't put a price tag on what Halloween and my haunt mean to me, it's who I am. Besides, if you think about how much most of us spend on Halloween, quitting really would put quite a few dollars in our pockets, yet we keep doing it year after year. I wouldn't sell out. In fact, I'd proabably be inspired to kick my haunt up a few notches just to spite them. I'm childish like that.


Yeah, It would have to be a huuuuge price tag, and I would NEVER give it up completly. Really, they would just be paying me to make it bigger and better elsewhere lol. Which sorta ruins their so called plan of puting me out of business persay.



slightlymad said:


> Defintly NOT sell out. I enjoy Halloween and the people i meet so much that no amount would be enough. And if a church or religious organizattion did have enough money to consider such one would have to wonder why they are not putting it to better use


Hey, if they can afford a fleet of jets, a home big enough to house an entire city, fancy cars, expensive jewlery, TV shows(where they ask little old ladys to give them her grocery money) motion picture movies, A mainstream music genre.......
They can certionly pay me to move my haunt.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

GothicCandle said:


> Hey, if they can afford a fleet of jets, a home big enough to house an entire city, fancy cars, expensive jewlery, TV shows(where they ask little old ladys to give them her grocery money) motion picture movies, A mainstream music genre.......
> They can certionly pay me to move my haunt.


GC- You always make me laugh!


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

I was never offered money, but I did have a religious person kinda protesting my yard haunt. Handing out literature and asking people not to go into my haunted yard. 

As many have stated I would not close permanantly nor give up my hobby.
I love the statement " they are paying me to get bigger and better " love that!!!!!!

-PB


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

no way, up your game on the haunt, go bigger, louder and let your community and newspapers know what the church tried to do... more PR, free advertising.. go for it..

people have opinions and options in life, if they're of a religious choice, they can do they're thing, if they like haunts, let them enjoy that... 

Si


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can't imagine this situation would ever happen to us, but I can definitely imagine being offended by someone offering to pay me not to do something that the kids in our neighborhood enjoy so much once a year. However, I'd be polite about it and then gently send them on their way.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nixie said:


> GC- You always make me laugh!


YAYYYYYY everyone needs a laugh.



PropBoy said:


> I was never offered money, but I did have a religious person kinda protesting my yard haunt. Handing out literature and asking people not to go into my haunted yard.
> 
> As many have stated I would not close permanantly nor give up my hobby.
> I love the statement " they are paying me to get bigger and better " love that!!!!!!
> ...


I live right in front of a church and 2008 they had a halloween event(even though the pastor is VERY against it and told me I'm going to hell for celebrating "The devils holiday") which was odd, but, they told each child as they left NOT to go to my haunt and earlier in the day asked me to tell my kids to go to the church(i didn't) and because of their free advertising of my "forbbiden" haunt I got more haunters that year then the last 4 before it(combined) lol so I was quite amused.



GhoulishGadgets said:


> no way, up your game on the haunt, go bigger, louder and let your community and newspapers know what the church tried to do... more PR, free advertising.. go for it..
> 
> people have opinions and options in life, if they're of a religious choice, they can do they're thing, if they like haunts, let them enjoy that...
> 
> Si


Yup, to each their own, don't bother me, I wont bother you type of thing.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> I can't imagine this situation would ever happen to us, but I can definitely imagine being offended by someone offering to pay me not to do something that the kids in our neighborhood enjoy so much once a year. However, I'd be polite about it and then gently send them on their way.


Roxy would be polite, I'd tell them to bite me and make the haunt bigger the following Halloween.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I would ask them if that was a offer on the house. If they said yes.Whoopee! I would be haunting Florida! But If the offer was less then that. I would show them off my property. I mean even if they offered 5000.00. That isn't much money at all in today's world. Not that I wouldn't love to have it. But not enough for me to give up being who I am for. That is basically what this would be doing.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

My response? "Bite me and don't let the mausoleum door hit you in the ass on the way out!"


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I would kindly ask for their names and the name of the organization that is making the offer. Then I would tell them that I will get back to them because I would have to think it over. 
I'm sure on Halloween they'd be too curious not to have a look at my yard where there would be new LARGE tombstones with the organization in the title and their names underneath lit up with the largest halogen bulb I can get my hands on. I might even re-name the haunt after them.
:zombie:


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

I would relish the opportunity to have an open discussion, discuss the history of the Halloween tradition and their religion, and remind them that the only Sadomasicism has taking place in Tipper's head (re: Dee Synder/Twisted Sister congressional testamony).


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> I would kindly ask for their names and the name of the organization that is making the offer. Then I would tell them that I will get back to them because I would have to think it over.
> I'm sure on Halloween they'd be too curious not to have a look at my yard where there would be new LARGE tombstones with the organization in the title and their names underneath lit up with the largest halogen bulb I can get my hands on. I might even re-name the haunt after them.
> :zombie:


YES!!! lol!!! perfect!!!

Though, I wonder if that can be taken as a death threat if they filed charges against you with the police?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's when you explain that you were just having a little fun at their expense, apologize and offer to donate said stone to the organization so they can start their own charity haunt to pad their coffers.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm afraid that if a religious organization tried to bribe me to not do my haunt, I'd have to go to the local news about it. Home haunters definitely aren't in it for the money, and the blatant hypocrisy would be just too much for me.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Otaku said:


> I'm afraid that if a religious organization tried to bribe me to not do my haunt, I'd have to go to the local news about it. Home haunters definitely aren't in it for the money, and the blatant hypocrisy would be just too much for me.


agreed, thats why I would do a large scale charity haunt in return for quitinng my itty bitty, yard haunt.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm not really at the point where religious people would see me as a threat, but if this did happen in the future, I'd think the whole idea was just screaming "corrupt." What kind of church offers someone money, which only comes from donations, to stop practicing a hobby? Of course, I've never met one of the crazy-religious people who think Halloween is the "devil's holiday," so I can't really imagine what lengths they'd go to. Most, if not all, people I know like Halloween and celebrate it to some extent. And besides, this is the United States of America, I'm free to express myself however I choose, and so are you. It's not like I'm going to offer you money to close your church down because I don't like your religion.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Honestly, everyone has a price. I would have no problem "selling out". We are (at least most of us) willing hourly wage slaves 8 hours a day. My problem would be selling out to ignorance, which is the only reason a religious organization would pay someone to stop. Being bought doesnt bother me, stupidity does.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I had a rather unpleasant run in with one of my neighbors who was extremely offended by my halloween decorations. She told me that her children were being subjected to my satanistic practices, and that she would be complaining to the local police department. I explained to her in a very calm manner that I was celebrating halloween and that Samhain was actually a pagan holiday that had absolutely nothing to do with the devil, and that children running around one night a year in costume was fun and that I would not be removing my decorations. She actually made a complaint with the police department, and an officer was dispatched to check into it. I was to say the least fairly irritated by this, and the officer was very understanding explaining to her that as long as the decorations were on my property there was nothing he could do to stop me, nor was he inclined to. I've always been amazed at the audacity some people have to push their beliefs on others whether they accept them or not. Had this lady offered me any amount of money I would have turned her down flat. As has been said before our craft is more than just a hobby, it's an expression of who we are and nothing will ever change that.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

howlin mad jack said:


> I had a rather unpleasant run in with one of my neighbors who was extremely offended by my halloween decorations. She told me that her children were being subjected to my satanistic practices, and that she would be complaining to the local police department. I explained to her in a very calm manner that I was celebrating halloween and that Samhain was actually a pagan holiday that had absolutely nothing to do with the devil, and that children running around one night a year in costume was fun and that I would not be removing my decorations. She actually made a complaint with the police department, and an officer was dispatched to check into it. I was to say the least fairly irritated by this, and the officer was very understanding explaining to her that as long as the decorations were on my property there was nothing he could do to stop me, nor was he inclined to. I've always been amazed at the audacity some people have to push their beliefs on others whether they accept them or not. Had this lady offered me any amount of money I would have turned her down flat. As has been said before our craft is more than just a hobby, it's an expression of who we are and nothing will ever change that.


jeez, talk about stupidity. Did you call the cops on her later in the year for her sujecting you and your family to her religious decorations? I would love to explain the pagan history of christmas trees and all the "wholesome" fun of the christmas holiday season to her. lol.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I figured I'd just leave well enough alone...but I agree with you, I'd love to explain how much influence pagan practices have on numerous religions, but with people such as her, beating your head against the wall and attempting to get anything to penetrate their mind set will yield the same result...both are pointless and extremely painful...lol!!


----------



## chud (May 23, 2010)

id take the money and go elsewhere...:finger: the church


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

howlin mad jack said:


> I figured I'd just leave well enough alone...but I agree with you, I'd love to explain how much influence pagan practices have on numerous religions, but with people such as her, beating your head against the wall and attempting to get anything to penetrate their mind set will yield the same result...both are pointless and extremely painful...lol!!


true.If a person is determined to be an idiot you can't stop the stupidity. lol.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hmmmm... hard choice... decisions, decisions...

The first thought that ran through my head was in line with GC... haggle, jack up the price 'til I got enough money to go pro/charity, and relocate with my Dream Haunt. *Preferably* as close as possible to the neighborhood. Do it as a charity haunt benefiting a cause that really pulls at people's heartstrings. And then, I'd go Otaku's route... contact the news, let them know about the bribe and lay on the human interest angle, and then let the news spot give me free advertising for my grand opening at the new location! Controversy is the ULTIMATE advertising. I get a bigger and better haunt, the charity gets a donation, and my offensive yard display no longer is a thorn in the church's side. Everybody wins. Except of course for that part where I come off looking like an American Hero and the church elders look like douchebags and rubes in the public eye... that's just icing on the cake! :laughvil: God bless (North) America....


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nothing would get me to close or stop doing my haunt.


----------



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

I say, HONK what any church might say! I'm never gonna stop haunting, for ANY reason! I have a really (and I mean REALLY) low tolerance for religious fanatics of any kind, (I've had the misfortune of meeting some) and like a lot people have already said, I'd contact the news, and do my best to make the haunt even more well-known, while scorning the church at the same time. Screw 'em!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I can be bought. I'd just set everything up inside of my house and have a private party instead. The new props would be killer with all of the money I'd rake in from the church.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

If a church were paying money, for one of us not to run a haunt....the real point would be - would you stop for a price? Not take the money to go somewhere else. Not stop for a year. Those are cop outs, IMHO. The religious folk want to silence your point of view for cash. And on your honor..you agree to stop. Do you have a price? My answer...yup. Absolutely. An anecdote....

The wealthy CEO of a large corporation walks up to an attractive lady at the office. He asks her if she'd sleep with him for a million dollars. She agrees. Then he lowers the offer to a hundred bucks. Her response...what do you take me for? His retort..."we've already established that. Now we're just haggling over the price."

Damn right I'd take the money. And you'd see me singing the cha-ching song on the local news.

(On a side note - if I had a lady passing out flyers at my haunt. I'm quite sure the next year I'd have my friends out in the yard, dressed as Monty Python peasants, imitating her with replicas of her own flyer from the year before.)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

DarkLore said:


> If a church were paying money, for one of us not to run a haunt....the real point would be - would you stop for a price? Not take the money to go somewhere else. Not stop for a year. Those are cop outs, IMHO.


The original question was rather open ended. He didn't specify whether it was for a year or forever. I don't see how their statements are "cop outs". Why does everything have to be black or white when shades of gray can be beneficial to everyone?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'd take the $$$$. I can be bought.. I'd just do the private party thing for a while and for my own enjoysment..


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well Since this is a family oriented site I can't say what I really think...BUT the church should be spending money on getting thier internal affairs in order instead of "fear mongering" or social manipulation. With that said, If $250,000 was offered, I'd probably take it, move to a more tolerant and "educated" area of the country (or world) and start up a new haunt there. To never do halloween again??? Ummm perhaps $500,000 to $1.000,000 would probably do it... Tax free of course, Unmarked bills.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

*That is crazy!!!*



PropBoy said:


> I was never offered money, but I did have a religious person kinda protesting my yard haunt. Handing out literature and asking people not to go into my haunted yard.
> 
> As many have stated I would not close permanantly nor give up my hobby.
> I love the statement " they are paying me to get bigger and better " love that!!!!!!
> ...


This is a yard haunt? First off it is YOUR YARD!!! Last time I checked it is America and you can do whatever you want in your freaking yard. And unless you have a psycho Home Owners Association you have free reign to do whatever. Did they hand out literature close to your house? I am not trying to be gross but I would take that literature and wipe my butt with it.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

I guess Im a Halloween whore. If the price were right I would sell out. It would have to be a very large price because I already set aside a large budget for my haunt every year.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Whether or not you've noticed my profile, I live in MISSISSIPPI, lol, and yes I'm a Christian. I was raised in an evangelical Baptist Church which is a lot like Assembly of God, which is similar to Pentecostal - to a degree. Just trying to set the stage here. I grew up in "town" and moved to the country. The locals don't take too well to us transplants coming up here and trying to change the way they do things, lol. We're talking about a very rural area. The school graduates about 150 each year, but my kids' friends might live over 30 minutes (read miles) away from us.

So four years ago I start this volunteer fund-raiser haunted trail. We staff up at about 100 people, but I have final say on all stations and stand-alone's and I don't allow anything that in my opinion is blasphemous or sac-religious. That being said, the community has a definite love-hate opinion of us. And every year, lol, we enter a float in the local high school homecoming parade - which is of course in early October. You should see some of the looks we get, lol.

So yeah, I'd definitely take the money and make sure they spell out exactly what my obligation would be. I love loop-holes and short-sighted people, lol.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> The original question was rather open ended. He didn't specify whether it was for a year or forever. I don't see how their statements are "cop outs". Why does everything have to be black or white when shades of gray can be beneficial to everyone?


When my brother originally asked me he said it with the thought in mind that it only be a year. But im glad i posted it the way i did it made for an AWESOME discussion


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I agree with GhoulishGadgets. I would go bigger! If it was about money, I wouldn't spend so much every year on my haunt. I could save a thousand bucks just by not doing anything new. Although, if they paid me enough to start a pro haunt somewhere else, then I would do that instead.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'd take the money and do the haunt anyway. Screw them. I would hold the money, wait for them to sue me, get tons of publicity and give them their money back.
If they don't sue, then the money is mine. Either way I win.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

If a religious organization offered me money to shut down, I would kindly explain to them that I am a devout Catholic who believes it's not sinful to help children have a fun time once a year on a holiday. I've already reconciled my haunting style with my beliefs and could care less what any hypothetical anti-everything religious organization believes I should do.

So, no, I'd run my haunt. If I can get past the idiot neighbors who tried to shut me down for using a fog machine by calling the fire department and police whenever I tested my rig for three years without major problems, I can get past a very vocal religious organization.


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

As a (conservative) catholic, i still setup decorations in my yard, i have never had any problems with neighbors or churches. Its ridiculous about these radical Christians, plz don't stereotype all Christians to be radical like this situation you've stated.... I love Halloween,and its fun for you and children. its a great way to let your mechanical, and artistic imagination to be put at play. I love god and my religion but i love Halloween too, the two in general should not clash... now if i see a man or woman summoning demons inside of a pentagram that's another story but Halloween is harmless fun. I'm pretty sure there are thousands of Christians that also haunt too. Now there is a time that i almost had the fire dept called on me, but i was testing a fog machine in my garage and i had a concerned neighbor lol. but now with the guy that had the police called on him , i mean really are you physically harming anyone haha. people are so crazy now adays


----------

